# Miscarriage and IBS-D



## 14248 (Oct 8, 2005)

Am getting over very recent miscarraige (New Year not so good this year







) and after the op seemed to have no BM's then after a couple of days had major pain - but different to cramps from miscarriage - and finally went to the loo and had acouple of bouts of IBS-D like i haven't have for many months and the pain ... well lets say it was not pleasant. Have had a couple more bouts to the loo even with taking fibre like i have been doing for a while but the worst thing is the pain... i know its not directly from the operation/miscarraige but it probably isn't making it any better - am i right to guess this may all be related to stress/hormores?


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

I am so sorry about your miscarriage. I agree it's probably stress and hormones.Having a miscarriage is a very stressful experience, and as you probably know, our emotions have a big effect on our guts.I hope you feel better soon. Again , I'm very sorry. Jeanne


----------



## claroj (Aug 6, 2002)

hiI had a miscarriage on 5th Jan and am also having terrible IBS pains but also pelvic period type pains that I've never had before.I had a scan today to make sure the miscarriage was 'complete' and they said they couldn't see any reason for the pelvic pain.however, nurse said that pregnancy hormones are well known for affecting the bowels so if you are already sensitive then it is bound to set them off (together with stress and upset of it all).I am utterly miserable about the miscarriage and it is made all the worse by feeling so ill with IBS.Do you feel the same?


----------



## 14248 (Oct 8, 2005)

For me they decided a D&C was better due to being in the 'iffy' time frame for everything coming out by itself - and living so far from the hospital, so i literally feel scraped out







. It doesn't really help when they tell you it happens to 1 in 5 people does it? I was bubbling (crying) all day yesterday with the attitude 'why me?' i went to see the dr today (as advised) to make sure everything was ok and he told me that it was perfectly normal to feel that way - how i didn't slap him i don;t know! The 'why me' feeling is helped along by the IBS - pain has a new meaning when you add miscarriage and IBS together! I know that the nurses and doctors see people all the time about this but unless they have have actually had it themselves i don't think anyone understands - the preg book i had says that in a situation like ours the only way forward is time - yet again I would like to hit someone as it *doesn't help at the moment!* I have no idea how long it will take to feel normal again or how long it will take to get the IBS under control, having no control of ones body isn't fun. The worst thing is that because we had held of telling people about being pregnant and then haveing a truely s*** new year people look at you strange when they ask how was your NY? reply - "I've had better"


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Ladies,Again I am so sorry for your miscarriages.I have two sons, one is 23 and the other is 18.I miscarried my second child many years ago. I was in my 12th week at the time and they did a D&C. They put me in the maternity ward and all I did was hear those new babies crying.I felt empty and very sad.You've suffered a loss, so it's natural to grieve. Go ahead and allow yourself the time to recover.Do not give up hope of having a child.I conceived my second son 3 months after the miscarriage, and was not trying at the time.Don't give up hope.Hugs,Jeanne


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

I know how you ladies feel, i had my fair share of misscarriages when adolph and i got married, we were told not to have any hopes of ever having a family, 3 yrs later we had 3.. yes 3. i blame it on the german water..dont give up hope.. good luck to you all


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Dr. Harvey,I'm not sure, but I think it is against the TOS of this site to sell a product!


----------

